# Abgestürztes spiel bleibt im overlay stecken ?



## stullexy (8. Dezember 2008)

*Abgestürztes spiel bleibt im overlay stecken ?*

Hi Leute 

Wenn ein Spiel unter XP abstürzt und trotzdem die letzte Grafik dessen permanent als eingefrorenes Bild im Vordergrund bleibt. Was kann man tun um z.B. den Desktop oda den taskmanager anzeigen zu lassen und dieses nervige Overlay zu schliesen oder wenigstens herauszukommen?Ohne den rechner neustarten oder herunterzufahren müssen?

Danke schonma im voraus .......


----------



## aurionkratos (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Abgestürztes spiel bleibt im overlay stecken ?*

Wenn du so einen total Crash hast, ist mir nix bekannt was da noch helfen könnte, außer das üblich wie Alt+Tab, Ctrl+Alt+Del, etc.


----------



## kays (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Abgestürztes spiel bleibt im overlay stecken ?*

Ich hab das auch ab und zu mal und um einen neustart zu vermeiden melde ich mich als Benutzer ab und dann wieder an. Da du ja den Desktop nicht sehen kannst musst du die Befehle natürlich auswendig kennen.

Alt Gr + Strg + Entf >dann Alt >dann 3x Preil Rechts drücken >Enter >4xPfeil nach unten drücken und Enter = Benutzer abgemeldet

Viel Spaß beim Auswendig lernen


----------



## aurionkratos (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Abgestürztes spiel bleibt im overlay stecken ?*

Kays, ich will jetzt nichts sagen, aber da ist krank


----------



## kays (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Abgestürztes spiel bleibt im overlay stecken ?*

Mag sein aber hilf immer 

und dieses "krank" nehme ich jetzt mal im Positiven Sinne auf


----------

